# TOP News ! Basel 2010 STOWA/Schauer



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

tomorrow i will send a newsletter to all our registered customers.
(to those who have signed in for our newsletter)

But i will prelaunch this newsletter here now on the official forum.

We have created a *new internetside* for *all our new watches !*

We will send another two newsletters in the next days till basel will open his doors for the big watch and jewellery show.

The first newsletter shows you all coming watches just with the names of the models - the next newsletter will show you some pictures and describtions - and the last will show of course all new items with perfect pictures and all describtions!

Please be advised that we haven´t already finished all watches - some of the necessary material will come 15th/16th. March and we will be in a hurry to complete everything.

But we are happy to show you the new Internetside - just done for our Basel news .

Bye for now and please enjoy and discuss the launched models - but like always: *Pictures are telling us more than words .-)*

Jörg Schauer

Please don´t ask us for more details at this moment .-)
We will send the next newsletter next weekend with some pictures !

Please have a look: http://www.stowa.de/newsletter/0503/news.html


----------



## pilotsnoopy

looking at the new models with a smile


----------



## jdop

If by looking, you mean reading descriptions in German I'm with you...and excited to see them in the coming weeks!


----------



## pilotsnoopy

click on English 

Marine Original with Durowe excites me though i just got mine MO few days ago.


----------



## Armchair

Great to hear that the Antea 365 will be available again :-!


----------



## walsh

Guesses, presumptions, anticipations and rumours have been flying around. Even a ‘Stowa Wish List for 2010’ thread was launched. And then the calm before the storm … The air vibrating with tension... And the secret is out now! 

I do not think I am wrong to assume that many of us are now - or will be very soon - busy making financial plans and argumentations in the light of new subjects of desire. ;-)

Coming from a creative/marketing background, I should not fail to shout a big ‘Yes!’ to all those who cooked up this Relaunch campaign! :-!

Regards, 
walsh


----------



## roseskunk

Oh-oh. Is another flieger and MO in my future? Damn, good thing I agreed to teach this summer...


----------



## jdop

pilotsnoopy said:


> click on English
> 
> Marine Original with Durowe excites me though i just got mine MO few days ago.


Ah-ha, see that way up in the upper right now. Thanks!

Yeah my MO Roman is scheduled for mid-April. Don't see if that might have the Durowe movement, but I don't think I could wait any longer than I already am...

If I don't succumb to a Dornblueth I may go for an MO w/Durowe some time in the likely not-to-distant-future!


----------



## langtoftlad

Marine Original with Silver Dial & Durowe movement for me please... where do I sign up, where's the list?


----------



## Heat

Great news:-! KS with black dial and also baumuster B dial for the Flieger


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Great news but... no news about Flieger Original... hoped to hear that it is back in the 'menu' again :think: - anyway looking forward to see pictures :-!


----------



## Top Cat

Very promising, nice to see the Durowe and A10 being used, it makes a change from all the ETA 2824.


----------



## mmmkwan

I just ordered one yesterday and there is a new MO out today... Just my luck.


----------



## langtoftlad

mmmkwan said:


> I just ordered one yesterday and there is a new MO out today... Just my luck.


You haven't paid yet - so I'm sure they'll change your order if you email them...


----------



## mingsta

MO with silver dial and durowe movement...that one's going to sell like hot cakes!

Just received a MOLEII and with a FO3 and Prometheus Ocean Diver on the way...must resist!


----------



## northman_83

No larger Antea?? :-s 

I would love to have a larger hand wound Antea.. using the 6497 movmt.

Looking forward to seeing the new MO though!


----------



## pipers

Looking forward to the type b flieger


----------



## jdop

pilotsnoopy said:


> click on English
> 
> Marine Original with Durowe excites me though i just got mine MO few days ago.


Ah-ha, see that way up in the upper right now. Thanks!

Yeah my MO Roman is scheduled for mid-April. Don't see if that might have the Durowe movement, but I don't think I could wait any longer than I already am...

If I don't succumb to a Dornblueth I may go for an MO w/Durowe some time in the likely not-to-distant-future!


----------



## pilotsnoopy

jdop said:


> Ah-ha, see that way up in the upper right now. Thanks!
> 
> Yeah my MO Roman is scheduled for mid-April. Don't see if that might have the Durowe movement, but I don't think I could wait any longer than I already am...
> 
> If I don't succumb to a Dornblueth I may go for an MO w/Durowe some time in the likely not-to-distant-future!


like you i did not see that at first...was far too engrossed in checking out what's neu...lol

i think you should change your order  it should be worth the wait...


----------



## Tomaski33

These are GOOD news
But the pics are still not possible to view
Is it only me having this problem ??? o|


----------



## pilotsnoopy

Tomaski33 said:


> These are GOOD news
> But the pics are still not possible to view
> Is it only me having this problem ??? o|


*Jörg Schauer says the pics will come later in his post *


----------



## Schmiedel

If the black KS has white hands, I will take my collection in a new direction with this piece being the start of it. May cause my first flip.

Any guesses as to the gold/silver/bronze bezel?


----------



## roseskunk

pipers said:


> Looking forward to the type b flieger


Me too! what's the movement? Sapphire back?


----------



## Armchair

northman_83 said:


> No larger Antea?? :-s
> 
> I would love to have a larger hand wound Antea.. using the 6497 movmt.


The 390 is still available on the website, the 365 has been removed. So I think the 365 is being relaunched with the new movement with the 390 remaining as it is.


----------



## jdop

*Re: TOP News ! Basel 2010 STOWA/Schauer/MO Roman?*



pilotsnoopy said:


> like you i did not see that at first...was far too engrossed in checking out what's neu...lol
> 
> i think you should change your order  it should be worth the wait...


Yeah, but I do not see anything about the _Roman_ MO...

I am trying to purchase a range of watches from more formal to less formal, a different watch for different occasions, a veritable wardrobe of watches! Ha ha ha!

But seriously I love supporting a small producer like Stowa where there is still a respect for craft, and a respect for the customer. I'll never buy a big name watch (my Tag was a gift)...well, maybe a Lange...:-!

Anyways, I might change my order to silver face and Durowe if it's a possibility, even perhaps with the wait...but on the other hand could just order an MO _Arabic_ now and wait for that, take my Roman as is...decisions, decisions...:think:


----------



## jdop

*Re: TOP News ! Basel 2010 STOWA/Schauer/MO Roman?*

Pretty though: http://www.durowe.com/uhren.php?b=8&m=p


----------



## jdop

*Re: TOP News ! Basel 2010 STOWA/Schauer/MO Roman?*

But is this what we're really talking about? Also lovely.


----------



## jdop

Armchair said:


> The 390 is still available on the website, the 365 has been removed. So I think the 365 is being relaunched with the new movement with the 390 remaining as it is.


I started getting a charge out of the thought of what was happening with the Antea KS with black face. That watch looks awesome on a brown strap...


----------



## soconnell74

Pawel_Korab said:


> Great news but... no news about Flieger Original... hoped to hear that it is back in the 'menu' again :think: - anyway looking forward to see pictures :-!


Yeah I'm hoping for news about the Flieger Original too. I was on the waiting list and wanted to buy one for my wedding last year. It would be great to be able to get one for my anniversary, we have a kiddie on the way so my window / budget for buying a nice watch will be shrinking soon (Jörg, my anniversary is at the end of next month if you can help me out ;-)).


----------



## Hary

I am looking forward to the Seatime Chrono, hopefully all new models are affordable :think:


----------



## NOLA1

Oh no! My wallet can't take another hit and the Silver Dial MO w/ Durowe is likely going to take my $. If it was 36-39mm it would definetely have my $. 

Way to go Jorg! The silver dial is a nice option.


----------



## Rahbari

Hary said:


> I am looking forward to the Seatime Chrono, hopefully all new models are affordable :think:


Same here. The Chrono will probably look like this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=1050597&postcount=53










This model is lovely!

I'd love blued hands though, but then Jörg will be closer to the Marine model instead of a vintage chrono. Maybe the solution is to introduce a Marine model as well!!

Looking forward to more news...:-!


----------



## vincesf

Great news all around, as there appears to be new releases that many had on their wish list. Marine Original with a Durowe movement is big news as is the Flieger B-Uhr. Can't wait to see the pictures.

vincesf


----------



## brainless

This one:










or this one:










could be a design idea for a coming Seatime Chrono.
The one shown in Rahbari's post is a mixture of a former pocketwatch dial and the chrono subdials.
This could have been the one Jörg had in mind when designing the prototype:










I am looking forward to Basel.........and their surprises,

Volker ;-)


----------



## mr.frida

that´s great news! can´t wait to see the pics...


----------



## doughboyr6

i would like to see a chronograph, but different looking to the MO...the above reminds me too much of the MO and i would prefer something new of a dial...


----------



## Peter Atwood

Chronograph! My credit card is locked and loaded! Frankly, I'd be happy with a modern rendition of any of the models pictured above.


----------



## francoamerican

*Silver Dial?*

Has anybody seen a stowa silver dial? I'm curious what it will be like. (I'm hoping it's like a dornbluth silver dial!)

JP


----------



## woodenbull

*Re: Silver Dial?*

Has anyone received their Newsletter Email yet?


----------



## persco

*Re: Silver Dial?*



woodenbull said:


> Has anyone received their Newsletter Email yet?


Nope.


----------



## francoamerican

*Re: Silver Dial?*



francoamerican said:


> Has anybody seen a stowa silver dial? I'm curious what it will be like. (I'm hoping it's like a dornbluth silver dial!)
> 
> JP


OK I've answered my own question I think?

by finding this photo from a few posts down


----------



## Rahbari

Jörg has released some further information about the new Marine and Flieger modells (sometimes only in German):
http://www.basel2010.com/



Great new ideas, Jörg! Well done! The MO with silver dial and Durowe is my favorite, so far.

No pics yet, though...


----------



## pilotsnoopy

Rahbari said:


> Jörg has released some further information about the new Marine and Flieger modells (sometimes only in German):
> http://www.basel2010.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Great new ideas, Jörg! Well done! The MO with silver dial and Durowe is my favorite, so far.
> 
> No pics yet, though...


 translation courtesy of google.

Work with Durowe 7440 
with silver dial

Long we have worked on the basic idea - a market 
located base movement to change so that a separate 
Handwriting is clear.

We think that we do this with our reconstruction of the Unitas 
6498 has succeeded. Since we currently have a lot of modifications 
have made, which go far beyond the basic price of the work 
we believe that we can rename it, and rightly so.

Already in 2002, we secured so the old 
highly traditional names Durowe.

Not only for the future, because it had already Jörg Schauer 
early (in the nineties) made the task of the remaining stocks 
to seek these movements in Pforzheim and the surrounding area.

Whenever it was possible he bought them for the works then 
to install in limited series.

In 2003 the first attempt to rebuild an old Durowewerk was. The attempt failed when the effort was aware of and one 
realize was that one of the few hundred parts of the movement which one 
had, could not make a predictable new development.

Then they wanted to rebuild the ETA 2801, until in 2006 the 
News came that the ETA can not absorb any additional orders anymore.

Last but not least - the trend towards larger watches reinforced the 
Decision, one has the Unitas 6498 chosen as the optimal work for themselves.

Since a larger inventory of the movements has been saved, you can 
now working quietly on the clock.

The first steps were the redesign of the bridges. Consequences 
all kinds of parts that you can make yourself or buy from good suppliers.

It will establish step by step, a work that still remains affordable, 
But clearly his own handwriting and may have their own technical solutions.

The goal is not your own bikes and gear parts plants to produce, 
that does not make many of the major manufacturers themselves.

Rather, one would like to have a clock with its own identity, which in STOWA 
Showers installed, or watches represents an interesting alternative for all watch lovers.

The value in the work to be seen and felt.

Thus Durowe celebrating a small comeback in a Marine Original Clock 
with solid-silver dial and blued steel hands match perfectly.

The frosted housing with the onion crown and a proposal with a 
gray crocodile strap give the clock a very unique design.

Available from November / December 2010

Stainless steel satin finished, diameter: 41 mm, height 11 mm, 
Volume 22 mm, two interior anti-reflective sapphire crystals, 
5 ATM

Movement Durowe 7440 manual winding movement, 18000 A / H, 
Basic Unitas 6498, unrest screws optional 
Swan optional

Solid silver dial dial 925/000 undated

Pointer blued steel hands

Volume Chronosoftband with white stitching 22 mm black or brown, 
Various crocodile belts available on request with Clasp 
Milanese metal band 22 mm


----------



## Schmiedel

Oh my, the black Antea KS is beautiful!


----------



## Terri

HI,

what happened to the new Seatime bezels, they're not listed on the webpage any more :-s :-(

Greetings,
Andreas


----------



## hwilsdorf

I agree! Very tempting indeed!!!!! The Paseux movement isnt too shabby either!



Schmiedel said:


> Oh my, the black Antea KS is beautiful!


----------



## raybert

Antea KS. Agree beautiful watch. I was looking at the Antea 365 with the A10 movement but I already have the previous edition. Would get it if it came with a black dial so I think I will be definitely getting the Antea KS instead


----------



## NOLA1

Love that silver marine auto w/ date. It looks like the date window was cut similiar to the IWC Chronos. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Blame

Anybody have any insider (best guess) info on whether the MA white dial solid caseback will be a date or non date version?

If it's going to have a date, then I'm kind of disappointed - not really into silver with railway minutes.:-s Was really looking for a white dial, no date with exhibition caseback. I guess that might be my signal to start looking elsewhere! Oh well.:think:


----------



## Flashharry

Anybody know how much the Schauer chrono costs??

Pity the new Flieger is an automatic and not a manual wind.


----------



## woodenbull

I too am hoping for the Marine Auto w/Solid caseback, to be a no-date model.
I am Paypal ready for that one right now


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm with you Harry, more info on the Schauer Chrono would be good.


----------



## wolfman

langtoftlad said:


> Marine Original with Silver Dial & Durowe movement for me please... where do I sign up, where's the list?


:-!:-! I second!! I have my wallet ready to buy. My MOLE II has been my constant watch since I got it. I want to get another STOWA to alternate with.

Ah, the anticipation of waiting. o|.

I'm in Ireland and might just take a quick flight to Basel.:think:


----------



## jimyritz

Would love to see the pics already, price etc....:-(


----------



## tomterrific

jimyritz said:


> Would love to see the pics already, price etc....:-(


Yes on the price. I'm very excited about the new slimmer 365, but with a new casing, and a decorated movement (you had to upgrade to a COSC movement to get the geneva stripes and pearlage on the Antea), I'm worried about the price point moving towards M.O. territory. But, we'll see!

I'm assuming the move the the A 10 for the remaining ETA models (Antea 390, Black, Creme, Marine Auto, Flieger Logo/No-Logo Automatik) will come next year as the stock of ETAs diminish, and Jorg gets feedback on the A 10 watches, and any leftover cases/movements by March 2011 get packaged as LEs. But that's just baseless speculation on my part ;-)


----------



## jdop

Not sure if anyone saw yet, but there are some images up on the site:

http://www.basel2010.com/


----------



## frank_be

*Re: Silver Dial?*



francoamerican said:


> Has anybody seen a stowa silver dial? I'm curious what it will be like. (I'm hoping it's like a dornbluth silver dial!)
> 
> JP


Believe me, it is amazing and hard to catch with a camera.


----------



## Matt2006

Peter Atwood said:


> I'm with you Harry, more info on the Schauer Chrono would be good.


There's more info on the basel site now. I tried to paste the info, but it didn't work very well. So click the link to the site and then under "Stowa" at the top menu and then "Stowa Chrono" on the left hand menu you'll find the info.

41mm diameter, 14.5mm height. Will have red/rose gold hands, raised numerals I think. 22mm lug width. Sounds nice, but also maybe too big for me 

http://www.basel2010.com/


----------



## Blame

Thinking out loud: I think Stowa should dump those (historically accurate and authentic, but incredibly effeminate) poire hands of the Marine Automatic and replace them with those handsome, manly hunks of steel as seen on the Stowa Chrono. :-!
Nobody with me? :-(
Oh well, back to the asylum. o|


----------



## cadiddy

*Re: TOP News ! Basel 2010 STOWA/Schauer/MO Roman?*

As for 14th march, no pic of the seatime? did I miss something....? is the seatime/prodiver line being phased out? hope not.


----------



## vincesf

I am really looking forward to seeing the watches described in the Basel write-ups from Stowa. Finally, this should be the week that we actually see the releases. 

vincesf


----------



## Rahbari

I am also looking forward to especially the Durowe-MO and the Chrono! Pity the latter doesn't feature a modified 7750 as the 7753 does not have the quick date adjustment feature. Prices will be very interesting...


----------



## Veguero

...the Chrono won`t have a date anyway.


----------



## Bishamon

Schmiedel said:


> Oh my, the black Antea KS is beautiful!


It's gorgeous!! :-!


----------



## tomterrific

Only one more day!

I noticed in the description of the Marine Auto with solid caseback that the new design will apparently allow the piece to be sold at "an interesting price range" which I presume to mean "lower"?


----------



## walsh

tomterrific said:


> Only one more day!
> 
> I noticed in the description of the Marine Auto with solid caseback that the new design will apparently allow the piece to be sold at "an interesting price range" which I presume to mean "lower"?


In terms of the price you can find some information in German language on the watchtime website.http://www.watchtime.net/2010/03/15/stowa-......-automatik/ It says: "The new version of the Marine Automatik will be available for delivery from Mai/Juni on. Prices from EUR 690."

Regards, 
walsh


----------



## marcone

walsh said:


> In terms of the price you can find some information in German language on the watchtime website. It says: "The new version of the Marine Automatik will be available for delivery from Mai/Juni on. Prices from EUR 690."
> 
> Regards,
> walsh


I wonder: would this new price not put the A10 MA into MO territory?
Would be a tough decision going for the MA when knowing 150 Euros more would get you the MO.
We'll see...


----------



## sti8k

Hope the Euro will still stay weak until then....


----------



## mr.frida

wow! mr. schauer, that´s what i call: an awesome job! great work.|>
b-dial with the wonderfull hour/second hand feature (looks fantastic!) and this wonderfull classic chrono, which is just amazing... a very very nice watch!:-! it took a long time, but it was damn worth the wait!!!:thanks


----------



## Heat

Wow! Super work STOWA!:-! The Chrono and new Flieger are stunning


----------



## NOLA1

Stowa wins Basel 2010 from what I've seen from other brands so far. Well done!


----------



## jdop

Who can tell me anything about the 'new A 10' movement?


----------



## brainless

jdop said:


> Who can tell me anything about the 'new A 10' movement?


Here is more about the "Soprod A 10":

http://watchotaku.com/display/swr/Soprod+A-10

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=268570

Volker ;-)


----------



## Lutek

I think there is something missing here...Has anybody seen new Seatime Bezel(s)? I can't find single photo of it and I'm very curious how it looks.


----------



## jdop

brainless said:


> Here is more about the "Soprod A 10":
> 
> http://watchotaku.com/display/swr/Soprod+A-10
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=268570
> 
> Volker ;-)


Hey thanks Volker. I enjoyed following the threads of the second link especially. Sounds like a great movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

..and here too: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2837953


----------

